# Sex



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

makes everything better.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

dont rub it in for us singletons lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

....


----------



## MelloMan489 (Mar 29, 2012)

DPD2 said:


> It's over rated


Not when you go w/o it for... 20 months... X_x..


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

it sounds like a movie i saw with Billy Bob Thornton. I think they line was: _ Just make the pain go away._
LOL
I'll never understand female sexuality. 
At least you are not repressing latent desires. HAHA.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry let me rephrase "sex with the man you plan on marrying makes everything better".


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh, that changes everything (rolls eyes).
The movie is Chrystal btw. 
Pretty shitty movie, but worth seeing just for that line. LOL.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol just wanted to clarify that I'm not a slut.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

I make a sex with myself


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying, but that's just the way i feel. Sorry.
(jk)


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

wastegash!


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope. Human with needs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Did he say "wastegash"? WTF lol


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

its a london thing


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea. I know what a gash is. (pretty well actually) lol

[used that term a lot ....mainly when i was 15]


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

broken3309 said:


> I'll never understand female sexuality.


You just might need a girlfriend who openly expresses what her needs are then.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I think what i meant was they are coming from a different place.......like the whole: men are from mars, women are from venus- thing


----------



## MelloMan489 (Mar 29, 2012)

DPD2 said:


> @ MelloMan489 The shaolin monks have no problem! they go years without anything!
> (and yes shaolin monks are very real)
> 
> lol @ what Bjorn said
> ...


This ain't ancient China! XD! Oh,and I broke my dry spell on January 3rd. HOLLA AT CHO BOOOOIIII!!! XD XD!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

MelloMan489 said:


> This ain't ancient China! XD! Oh,and I broke my dry spell on January 3rd. HOLLA AT CHO BOOOOIIII!!! XD XD!


virgin alert


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

ha


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

You don't look pure to me, Morgk


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

Vanguard said:


> deleted.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

If there is genuine emotion/attraction for the other person then i can agree with that assessment...it is a great way to release bottled up frustration!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Grublet said:


> i was half-kidding.
> 
> i'll take that picture down, i put it up because its the only cool thing i can do lol
> 
> & btw i'm 16 and i haven't talked to the male species other than my dad in a loooong time > :neutral:


I was j/k too.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Broken3309 you are right  .

And you are not a slut , you are human , you love sex , you are right ! Sex is natural and good !

Even if you were a slut , we do not care . Every human has the right to have sex with who and when he/she wants , and we do not have to judge , it is totally hypocritical .

I was a very critical person about that kind of things and about some girls before , but that was because they were daring doing things I was ashamed to fantasize about .

I was totally repressing my sexual desires !

And it is very bad , so do not justify yourself , you love sex ( okay you said with your husband etc because you were afraid to judged ) and even if it was with strangers , fuck it , you are the only person who can judge if it is right for you or not .


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Lol just wanted to clarify that I'm not a slut.


@ Broken, you really made me laugh with this one, still chuckling as I'm typing 

BTW sex is really good for DP/DR recovery, it helps the brain to focus more strongly on the physical and emotional self. Many with DP have no sex drive at all (many do), generally speaking if you make a list of all the things you don't feel like doing then you will have a pretty good list of all the things you should be doing.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> And it is very bad , so do not justify yourself , you love sex ( okay you said with your husband etc because you were afraid to judged ) and even if it was with strangers , fuck it , you are the only person who can judge if it is right for you or not .


A big thumbs up to the above


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, sex is great. I would recommend regular sex and multiple sexual partners to anyone with DP.

That's sex with women, men, friends, strangers, beautiful people and ugly people. It's like a magnet that pulls you ever so much closer to imminence in the world.

Just use a condom, even for oral, and don't get anyone pregnant.


----------

